# DanStar Nottingham Stalled?



## pommiebloke (13/8/13)

I've had a mild ale fermenting for 9 days now. OG was 1.038 and it's been steady for the past 5 days at 1.016.

I've upped the temperature and roused the yeast a bit (without stirring, just a gentle slosh) but she ain't budging.

First time using this yeast for me but I was expecting an FG of around 1.010.

I've got a spare packet of S04 so I was thinking of chucking that in to make sure it's finished as I'm concerned the yeast has fallen over.

Mashed high at 69 degrees so maybe that's as low as she's gonna go?

Any advice gratefully accepted!


----------



## GalBrew (14/8/13)

I have not used Notto, but aren't these English style yeasts supposed to be less attenuative and better floccers, compared to say BRY-97 or s-05?


----------



## Ross (14/8/13)

You had me puzzled until your last line - mashed at 69c - There's your answer & the very reason for mashing high. Not sure why you expected or wanted 1010.
Yeast has not fallen over, the beer is finished.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/8/13)

Yeah, Notto is a massive attenuator unless you mash high.

If you're worried about it being too sweet, I'd think about a hopback (methode Argnoaise or something like that) to see if you can counter the higher than expected body.


----------



## pommiebloke (15/8/13)

Thanks guys. Just going off what BeerSmith said with expected FG of 1.010.

Will finish around 3% which is fine for a mild.


----------



## Parks (15/8/13)

It won't be sweet, sweetness comes from under attenuation and residual simple sugars.

I would think that's a really good finishing point for a mild in my very limited mild experience.


----------



## Trough Lolly (16/8/13)

As Ross points out, the 69C mash is a giveaway....did you use any Carapils or dextrinous malt in your grainbill?

Anyway, you're done - it's a nice yeast BTW - lovely in Kilkenny type beers IMHO.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## super_simian (17/8/13)

Indeed. Recipe please.


----------



## Trough Lolly (27/8/13)

super_simian said:


> Indeed. Recipe please.


I'll need to dig up my recipe log....All grain, partial or kit recipe?

TL


----------



## tazman1967 (27/8/13)

O/T
Great to see you back TL, long time no see..


----------



## slash22000 (27/8/13)

I used Nottingham for the first time recently. It attenuated just fine, but my beer is ******* full of acetaldehyde. It tastes like cider, completely undrinkable. First time it's happend to me in years, I didn't even think to check before I kegged it. I'm not even sure what could have gone wrong. Wort was oxygenated with pure O2, pack was in date, fermented at the proper temperatures.

The only thing I can think of was maybe it flocced out too soon and didn't finish cleaning up. I'm hoping the acetaldehyde will go away over time, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (27/8/13)

pommiebloke said:


> I've had a mild ale fermenting for 9 days now. OG was 1.038 and it's been steady for the past 5 days at 1.016.
> 
> I've upped the temperature and roused the yeast a bit (without stirring, just a gentle slosh) but she ain't budging.
> 
> ...


Oh man you did something wrong. First of all Notto will dry the shit out of your beer if it was 1056 let alone 1038. Second...You probably pitched old dry yeast and if you didnt then you pitched it so hot you killed most of the yeast. Im really just guessing but if that yeast didnt turn your beautiful wort into dry tasteless shit water then there are major problems. 
Is this an all grain or kit? Mash temps? pitch temps? yeast age? dry pitch? you checking with hydro? what temp?
Notto should be done in 5 to 7 days really.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (27/8/13)

slash22000 said:


> I used Nottingham for the first time recently. It attenuated just fine, but my beer is ******* full of acetaldehyde. It tastes like cider, completely undrinkable. First time it's happend to me in years, I didn't even think to check before I kegged it. I'm not even sure what could have gone wrong. Wort was oxygenated with pure O2, pack was in date, fermented at the proper temperatures.
> 
> The only thing I can think of was maybe it flocced out too soon and didn't finish cleaning up. I'm hoping the acetaldehyde will go away over time, but I'm not holding my breath.


LoL Its Notto!! Notto sucks Ass. My beer tasted of Metal for **** sake haha


----------



## Lecterfan (27/8/13)

Nothing wrong with nottingham, no reason for acetaldehyde from it and tasting like metal isn't one of it's inherent characteristics. Since going back to dry yeasts after my disastrous few months of infections, Nottingham has been just as easy to get along with as us05 (although bry97 and belle saison are very cooperative also).

Stick it in the CYBI version of Black Sheep's Rigg Welter and make a lovely dark ale. Batz has heaps of comments on it being great in alts (I'm testing that this weekend), it works well in bitters as long as you take it's dryness into account. I stand by earlier comments that it's not great if you want massive hop flavour/aroma characteristics.

It certainly has a character to it, but it is a character that can be worked with easily enough to make it complimentary.

I've had acetaldehyde clear up in bottles. I've had it improve in kegs, but never disappear. Best advice on this one came from Manticle: why keg it if it tastes like acetaldehyde? (Given that a few days can make the difference, depending on how the acetaldehyde formed).

Anyway, just thought I'd post for future generations to provide a contrast to the notion that it sucks arse haha.


----------

